# *GermanAutoParts.com* 4th of July Sale!



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

* Offer valid on merchandise only, not applicable towards sales tax or shipping fees *
** All gift cards will be mailed separately after order invoicing **
*** Gift cards are not able to be used at time of initial purchase ***
****Not applicable to prior sales**** ​


----------

